# The Preservationistas



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 18, 2013)

I decided to start a group for collectors who love and value girls bikes and would like to see them stay together. Lately there have been so many nice originals parted and discarded that it has prompted me to take some sort of action. My hope is to create a network of people who will send out alerts to other members about a lead on a lovely lady that deserves to be kept just as she is.
I know this will cause a lot of eye rolls among those in the hobby that see girls bikes as nothing more than profit making donor bikes but enough is enough. Anyone is free to join who has an interest in preserving girls bicycles!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll join your team..


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm with ya.


----------



## bike (Sep 18, 2013)

*I have an interested*

SOLD only the handlebars stolen-


In SELLING girls bikes to Preservationistas - some photos later today

now for sale here:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-SAVE-ME-FROM-PARTING-oy!&p=270739#post270739

Have bars seat with weartab pedals and wheel- any takers? 100+: postage from NY 13890 or $45 transport to trex or copake (limited room in truck). 
Can't store forever so destined for parts- too far gone? 
hold SHIFT and click for bigger pic


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Great Idea!*

Just joined...


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 18, 2013)

bike said:


> In SELLING girls bikes to preservationists- some photos later today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any original completely intact girls bicycle is of interest. I myself love the plain janes and am not limited to high end bicycles in any way.


----------



## stoney (Sep 18, 2013)

I  like to see real nice original girl's bikes. Used to have quite a few in my collection about 15 years ago. From 1940's - early 1960's deluxe bikes. I feel real nice examples should be saved. Bikes that are toooooo far gone, I have no problem parting, boys or girls. Back between 1985 and 2001 when I was collecting, buying, selling I never parted out a good bike. Once the bike is sold of course you have no further control.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 18, 2013)

You know I'm with you on this one Belle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey Belle,
    I'm down. Hell the last five bikes I've bought have been girls bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2013)

You can add me to the list. I have a bunch of original girls bikes. I have a lot that are matched up with my boys bikes. Samr years, and colors. 

  Catfish


----------



## videoranger (Sep 18, 2013)

I like where you're heading with this. The really nice old bikes that are still intact and can be appreciated by entusiasts today and in the future are well worth the effort to hold back and preserve. I find this especially true as modern machines are becoming more and more disposable (or recylable). Sure not everyone is going to agree on what is "valuable" as an intact old bike, but sometimes some obviously nice bikes are too quickly parted out for a short sighted profit. I still think the essence of appreciating old bikes is not about the potential profit but about saving the best of human efforts to combine form and function. As metal and rubber may seem like a soul less collection of parts, I like to think of the designers, factory workers, previous owners that have given a part of themselves to producing and preserving these wonderful machines. Of course I also tend to think of some bikes as individuals themselves, albiet made by man. Girls bikes are especially targeted for donor parts and  some really nice ones have been lost forever in the process. I like the girls models too and have a couple of nice ones in my little herd. Jim


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 18, 2013)

*I'm with you belle*

I can't consider a part out on an original paint, all original girls bike. Besides, my sister would hurt me!:eek:


----------



## carlalotta (Sep 18, 2013)

Most of my collection are original ladies  I will gladly join the group!


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2013)

I have many nice original girls bikes.Sign me up and what else do we have to do? Would it be nice if there were a section on the Cabe for girls bikes to be posted.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 18, 2013)

I am so delighted with the positive response! I'm thinking that we could post finds from ebay and craigslist on the group page so that members can act on something they might be interested in. I don't really want to post any links in the forums as it's been my experience that can backfire and either the bidding spirals upwards or someone just bids in the hopes of getting a parts bike. With the rash of part outs lately it's my hope that we may cut into that a little with a combined effort.


----------



## IJamEcono (Sep 18, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 18, 2013)

top tube or no, a cool bike is a cool bike. 
IN:


----------



## videoranger (Sep 18, 2013)

Thought the thread could use some pictures to prove the point. A couple of my favorite girls just as they were last ridden back in the day. The Hiawatha came from a Nebraska farm and the Schwinn came from San Francisco area. The previous owner of the Schwinn let her go for $150 because he couldn't bring himself to part her out. Original skirt guard string and tires too.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 18, 2013)

Count me in too! I have as many girls bikes as boys bikes so that would be a grand total of two ladies. Mens or ladies no matter, I hate parting!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 18, 2013)

alw said:


> top tube or no, a cool bike is a cool bike.
> IN:




Every time I see this bike it just takes my breath away!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 18, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Every time I see this bike it just takes my breath away!




hehe, me too!
Not convinced on the all-whites tho...it was all I had here when she arrived....What do you think?
BBL, off for a spin 'round the neighborhood


----------



## bike (Sep 18, 2013)

*Someone posted this was the ugliest color- but all whites wake it up*






Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm in too!

I do have some regrets that I sold that green & cream, 1930's Ladies Elgin at a swap meet in August. It was a very complete and beautiful original bike that I should have listed on The Cabe first. I'm sure there would have been some interest by the sound of it. When they're that complete and in that condition, it's a shame that it was parted out in the end. 
Most of the time the bicycles we run across are missing important original parts or a just "frankenstein" bikes made up of various parts from other bikes.
Many of the parts don't even interchange with mens bikes anyway.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 18, 2013)

*51 Shelby*

I just sold this to a gent in the San Fernando Valley in California. He bought it for his wife to ride.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm in and soon my wife too, once I convince her to be a bike collector instead of a rider, which might take a while.
Having so many that have numerous networks in place in finding bikes and to be sure no posts of listings that one of the group is working on, how do we alert the group of a needed rescue?

But, recently realized I don't have enough girls bikes.....shhhhhh here comes the better half.....wait doesn't she understand that they are all for her?
But I would love to be part of preservationists.... where can I get a t shirt....one for the wife too. Hey that would be cool.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pedaling pete (Sep 18, 2013)

*Western Flyer Super Girls*

This is my rescue mission. I have seven complete at an expence that far exceeds their value.  I hate to see an original paint robbed of the best and hard to find parts.  Im in.


----------



## Boris (Sep 18, 2013)

Well if this is "The Crusade"* so aptly named by Scrubbinrims in another thread, you can count me in. Good to see the positive side of this issue. Thanks Celeste!

*post #11 http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?46903-Parting-out-a-beautiful-bike/page2


----------



## slick (Sep 18, 2013)

You know that i'm in for sure. My beautiful other half (Karla) is never on the site but i show her everything and you can bet sh will dig this! She would join if she was on here. I post up stuff for her though. 

Great idea Belle. I do agree with the "girls bike alert for sale" deal.


----------



## spoker (Sep 18, 2013)

*nice bikes*

great thread,i have a couple of the step through bikes,i restored a 52 pink and white starlett about 15 years ago,put $1150.00 just in the chrome when the old micigan shop was still goin,iv had a lot of funn showing ppl my lavender and lime 1950 bf goodrich,all gennie,have a 50 columbia 3 star thats soaking in grease rite now,lookin forward to puttin in back together,kool bikes are kool bikes,end of story.


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Well if this is "The Crusade" so aptly named by Scrubbinrims in another thread, you can count me in. Good to see the positive side of this issue. Thanks Celeste!




Post some pics of your girls bikes in the group.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 18, 2013)

Count me in! Bought this 53 Rollfast 10 years ago at an antique store. Planned on using the U.S. Royal Chain WW and the Rocket Ray on another bike but this bike is such a nice original I couldn't bring myself to even part it that little bit.  I planned on putting on new tires and a Rollfast torpedo light but I'd always know I deflowered an original. I also have some other nice originals but have had to replace some items on them (dropstands, grips, rotted tires, lights, etc.).


----------



## mike j (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in too, A 1948 Rollfast that I recently picked up for my wife.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just a few for the ladies in my family....and they love them.
Even the wife has moody days ( go figure) that mandate a ride at beach. But, she has little to choose from. Time to push for some new additions.
I guess the one bike she loves the most is her match to my 65 Astro flite.




Then there is the niece's 58 Starlet....with some added color.




But here's the the prize of my collection, a real beauty....
The lady not the bike....even though the bike is nice too (64 Silver Jet)







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morton (Sep 19, 2013)

*Saved this near mint Hollywood a few years ago for my daughter*

ATTACH=CONFIG]114458[/ATTACH]

Found it at a flea market in the process of being parted out....wheels and fenders gone but I bought the rest as a pile of parts.   Mounted Wald fenders and after market wheels to make it rideable. Still searching for a pair of original wheels and fenders to make her "whole" again.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 19, 2013)

vincev said:


> I have many nice original girls bikes.Sign me up and what else do we have to do? Would it be nice if there were a section on the Cabe for girls bikes to be posted.




I second the motion for a new "Ladies Bikes" section here on the CABE.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm a skirt guard chaser so I'm with ya.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I'm a skirt guard chaser so I'm with ya.




Hahaha! Now that's pretty clever


----------



## spoker (Sep 19, 2013)

*girls bikes*

x3 for a listing on site


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2013)

Heaven knows there are more Girls/Ladies bikes on here than Children bikes, and they have their own spot...


----------



## bike (Sep 19, 2013)

*Because*



bricycle said:


> Heaven knows there are more Girls/Ladies bikes on here than Children bikes, and they have their own spot...




we are not discriminating based on gender...maybe it will be a ghost town like WANTED....or Kids bicycles


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2013)

bike said:


> we are not discriminating based on gender...maybe it will be a ghost town like WANTED....or Kids bicycles




I agree. I only, regularly, peruse about four sections of the forum and splitting them out would probably take them out of mainstream viewing. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Oct 7, 2013)

*5 Star saved!!*

Managed to save this great condition Columbia 5 Star from the parted out sales block.
Was told it was a 52 but, I think it is earlier, possibly a 48....still need to check Ken's serial listings.








Also saved these three girls bikes for a local member here in Va Beach.






Update....
Just checked the serial number on Mr. Columbia's site...M72812....1948...cool!!


----------



## TammyN (Oct 7, 2013)

*Nice!*



jd56 said:


> Managed to save this great condition Columbia 5 Star from the parted out sales block.
> Was told it was a 52 but, I think it is earlier, possibly a 48....still need to check Ken's serial listings.
> 
> 
> ...




You should post more photos of these bikes when you have time.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2013)

..was just thinking to myself, if I can convince myself to go full ladies.... I could save myself 60-70% on bikes easily! Plus TOC ladies are cool anyway...


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 7, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ..was just thinking to myself, if I can convince myself to go full ladies.... I could save myself 60-70% on bikes easily! Plus TOC ladies are cool anyway...




At the rate my post 50 year old arthritic body seems to be falling apart, there may be a few of us converting to girls just to be able to get on them and ride.  Getting old stinks but better than the alternative......


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I rode my Skylark a total of about 20 miles this past week! V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Oct 7, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ..was just thinking to myself, if I can convince myself to go full ladies.... I could save myself 60-70% on bikes easily! Plus TOC ladies are cool anyway...




It's true! I kept taking photos of this bike at the National Meet this summer.Couldn't take my eyes off it!


----------



## OldRider (Oct 7, 2013)

Nothing that my American friends would fancy but I managed to save an old war time CCM ladies loop frame. The scrap picker sold it to me for 5 dollars, sadly he had already sold the front rim, pedals and the fenders. So from end of bike season parts we had on hand I put it back on the road. It has a 27 inch road bike front rim, the rest being pretty well correct. Blackout hub and chain ring, and war time CCMs had no badge, only a decal, so new screw holes, first  war model I've ever seen, I had to save it. Wrong bits and pieces will be corrected when I find the parts


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2013)

your tool shop is TOO neat.....


----------



## OldRider (Oct 7, 2013)

Organization is the key Bri


----------



## jd56 (Oct 8, 2013)

TammyN....here you go. These three bikes were picked up for a new member here. I new he and his girlfriend were just getting into the hobby and wanted a few more project.
I don't have the year dates on these 3 but, Goldengreek sold 2 of these to me to pass on. George maybe you can give us the info on these again.
Anyway, the girlfriend, Maria, stopped BG yesterday to pick these up...
Her and her boyfriend Loop have there hands full on these.
Please keep us posted on their progress.
So here are the pics.

Columbia Firestone Cruiser








Rollfast








Monark











Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TammyN (Oct 8, 2013)

jd56 said:


> TammyN....here you go. These three bikes were picked up for a new member here. I new he and his girlfriend were just getting into the hobby and wanted a few more project.
> I don't have the year dates on these 3 but, Goldengreek sold 2 of these to me to pass on. George maybe you can give us the info on these again.
> Anyway, the girlfriend, Maria, stopped BG yesterday to pick these up...
> Her and her boyfriend Loop have there hands full on these.
> ...




Those are some nice looking bikes! What fun projects.


----------



## vincev (Oct 8, 2013)

what happened to the "groups" section where the Preservationists was?????


----------



## spoker (Oct 8, 2013)

yes i posted pics there and its gone?


----------



## vincev (Oct 8, 2013)

me too spoker.Just vanished.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

That Monark is sweet. Well actually they all are, but the Monark is my favorite of that group.


----------



## Zepperella (Oct 9, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmm parts bikes!


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey you!  Watch it bud! :eek:


----------



## Boris (Oct 9, 2013)

Zepperella said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm parts bikes!




Yep, they're only girls bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Yep, they're only girls bikes.




good thing I know you're kidding....


----------



## wrongway (Oct 9, 2013)

Many times I've searched Craigslist hoping to find parts and I've come across girls bikes that were cheap, cheap enough to part out. I just can't do it, though, especially if they are complete. I was given a 1963 Coast King girls bike and even though I probably could use some of the parts I decided to put a minimum amount of labor and parts into it for my wife to occasionally ride. Maybe I'm supposed to be in this group.......


----------



## Zepperella (Oct 9, 2013)

When's the last time  a car guy said, while walking through the salvage yard one day i came across a 68 dodge dart , And there is was , Just sitting there , And even though I needed the left door and front fender , I couldn't find in my heart to do it.  People there just bikes


----------



## Zepperella (Oct 9, 2013)

Should we stop stripping parts off old cars as well , Stop sending them to the crusher ? Parts bikes are parts bikes , take what you need then pass it off to someone else


----------



## TammyN (Oct 9, 2013)

Zepperella said:


> When's the last time  a car guy said, while walking through the salvage yard one day i came across a 68 dodge dart , And there is was , Just sitting there , And even though I needed the left door and front fender , I couldn't find in my heart to do it.  People there just bikes




This thread, like the Preservationistas Group, is for those interested in keeping vintage girl's bikes in one piece. If you start a thread on the importance of dismantling '68 Dodge Darts I promise to not comment on it because I have no interest in the dismantling of Dodge Darts.


----------



## vincev (Oct 9, 2013)

TammyN said:


> This thread, like the Preservationistas Group, is for those interested in keeping vintage girl's bikes in one piece. If you start a thread on the importance of dismantling '68 Dodge Darts I promise to not comment on it because I have no interest in the dismantling of Dodge Darts.




The"group" disappeared. Where did it go?? It is not under Community anymore.


----------



## Zepperella (Oct 9, 2013)

Did Belle Compose that statement for you Tammy ? Or did you come up with it all on your own ,Gee , You preservationists are worst then tree hugging liberals.   There girls bicycles for crying out loud .     If it makes you happy , I'm out


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Zepperella said:


> Should we stop stripping parts off old cars as well , Stop sending them to the crusher ? Parts bikes are parts bikes , take what you need then pass it off to someone else




In the context of this thread we were not talking about 'parts bikes' e.g. bikes missing parts/house painted/or otherwise molested. What this thread is about is preserving perfectly good, complete, original girls bikes from people parting them. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm still in!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zepperella (Oct 9, 2013)

Girls bicycles = Parts bicycles.   I'm Out


----------



## spoker (Oct 9, 2013)

Best post yet,zepperclarabella out


----------



## TammyN (Oct 9, 2013)

*They're, not There*



Zepperella said:


> Did Belle Compose that statement for you Tammy ? Or did you come up with it all on your own ,Gee , You preservationists are worst then tree hugging liberals.   There girls bicycles for crying out loud .     If it makes you happy , I'm out




Okay, ya got me there, I'm also a tree-hugging liberal, but a reasonably nice one. That's why I ride a bike - it's easier to stop and hug every tree when I don't have to find a place to park. However, politics would be another thread - I think "Break Room" is where it belongs. Sorry you have to leave so soon, there are cool pictures here.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 9, 2013)

Belle, I would love to join such a group.  Is it in existence yet? I didn't have time to read through 8 pages of posts at the moment to see there was a link.

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a pretty good idea who this Zepperella person is.......


----------



## stoney (Oct 9, 2013)

I think we are on the same wave. Rejoin over and over, new I.D. over and over. I thought that right away.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 9, 2013)

I like the term "La Preservationistas"......


----------



## TammyN (Oct 9, 2013)

*There is a group...*

But right now groups aren't accessible. It might be because of the hacking incident.


----------



## wrongway (Oct 10, 2013)

Zepperella said:


> Girls bicycles = Parts bicycles.   I'm Out




I didn't get a chance to say that, yes, I would, and have taken parts off of cars in a junkyard. (it is another addiction of mine....if I had money). Those vehicles are in there and probably won't ever get out again so they are junk. I know this because I tried to resurrect a 1969 Cadillac one time. Worst mistake ever!  Sorry, I rambled.......


----------



## Hermanator3 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Jerk*



OldRider said:


> I have a pretty good idea who this Zepperella person is.......




I do too.  He's a first class jerk.  I have other adjectives to describe him but I might be censored.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't buy girls bikes period unless I'm going to part them out. I'm a single guy who refuses to ride girls bikes...so what use are they to me? I have a 1972 Firestone I'm going to part out and all it needs is a chain and tires...but those parts alone cost more than what anybody will pay for it (I'd have to charge $75 for the bike and even there profits are slim). I parted out a 1934 DP Harris Rollfast that was once somebody's custom ride but again...to make the bike into something profitable would cost too much and the bike wasn't even original.

A girls bike better be nice for me to leave it alone. I'm about to part a 1963 Columbia Torpedo that I was trying to restore, painted the wrong color, stripped it down again, then lost inerest in. The bike is a naked basket case collecting dust in my basement and unless somebody is willing to pay for the shipping, I doubt I can sell it complete.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 10, 2013)

stoney said:


> I think we are on the same wave. Rejoin over and over, new I.D. over and over. I thought that right away.




Yep, I'm with you, rejoin under new name and create chaos......


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2013)

TammyN said:


> This thread, like the Preservationistas Group, is for those interested in keeping vintage girl's bikes in one piece.




That's what I thought too!


----------



## OldRider (Oct 10, 2013)

My comment on page 8 of this thread set off a firestorm you would not believe


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 10, 2013)

OldRider said:


> My comment on page 8 of this thread set off a firestorm you would not believe




OK OldRider, you can't just leave it at that, tell us more.  At least tell us how many PMs you have received as a result?  Yes I would believe it unfortunately.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 10, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> OK OldRider, you can't just leave it at that, tell us more.  At least tell us how many PMs you have received as a result?  Yes I would believe it unfortunately.



emails and pms galore,not nice things said.


----------



## Zepperella (Oct 11, 2013)

*Sorry for all i involved*

Time To Tell The Truth . I Only Know Bicycle Belle From The Cabe Forum , We Have Never Met And I Truthfully Know Nothing About Her Private Life . The Truth About The 4 Gill Bikes Is That She As a Friend Confided In Me About The man Who Was selling Off His Bike Collection , I Wanted 2 Of The Bikes And I Told Her That I Would send Her The Money As soon As She Bought Them Knowing To Well That I Couldnt aford Them At That Time . When The Purchase Was Made And It Was Time To Pay For Them I Lied To Belle And Told Her That I Had Run In To Some financial problems And It was Going To Take A While To Pay For Them , 6 Months Or A Year . She Said I Should Never Have Asked Her To Buy Them Knowing I Couldnt Pay For Them , And Unfortunately  For Me She Would Have To Sell Them . So I Did The Worst Thing Possible , I Got Angry At Her And Made Up Lies And Spread Them To Other Cabe Members To Try And Get People To Turn Against Her . What I Said Was Not True And Wrong . If Anything Its Me who Owes Her money .I Dont Know Belle , I Have Never Met Belle And I'm Deeply Sorry For What I Said To Her And What I have Done To Her , And To Everyone I Talked To about Her . I Apologize To Everyone


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 11, 2013)

Zepperella said:


> Time To Tell The Truth . I Only Know Bicycle Belle From The Cabe Forum , We Have Never Met And I Truthfully Know Nothing About Her Private Life . The Truth About The 4 Gill Bikes Is That She As a Friend Confided In Me About The man Who Was selling Off His Bike Collection , I Wanted 2 Of The Bikes And I Told Her That I Would send Her The Money As soon As She Bought Them Knowing To Well That I Couldnt aford Them At That Time . When The Purchase Was Made And It Was Time To Pay For Them I Lied To Belle And Told Her That I Had Run In To Some financial problems And It was Going To Take A While To Pay For Them , 6 Months Or A Year . She Said I Should Never Have Asked Her To Buy Them Knowing I Couldnt Pay For Them , And Unfortunately  For Me She Would Have To Sell Them . So I Did The Worst Thing Possible , I Got Angry At Her And Made Up Lies And Spread Them To Other Cabe Members To Try And Get People To Turn Against Her . What I Said Was Not True And Wrong . If Anything Its Me who Owes Her money .I Dont Know Belle , I Have Never Met Belle And I'm Deeply Sorry For What I Said To Her And What I have Done To Her , And To Everyone I Talked To about Her . I Apologize To Everyone




Natalie, First off I am glad to hear you come clean on the issue & apologize.  Your actions however have caused more chaos on this forum than anything I've seen in my time here so much so that it is causing other members to create additional chaos based purely on your lies.  You blatantly tried to damage with malicious intent the reputation of a long standing reputable member in Bicycle Belle after she went out of her way to help you.  I saw most of the posts you made under several aliases as a bystander and they were enough to be considered libelous and fraud from a legal context and legal actions could be pursued based on them.  There are a number of members you emailed you owe individual apologies to including Bicycle Belle.  Fortunately for Bicycle Belle, she has enough friends here to know she would have never done what you said who stood up for her.  

It sounds like you have done some soul searching and came clean so glad for that, but you need to know you caused great damage here with the chaos you created.  I hope all this now stops & goes away and we get back to bicycles, a subject all of us are here for, rather than the soap opera we have seen over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2013)

This is almost beyond belief. I'm not sure how far that apology will go at this point due to all that transpired but I would hope that all parties involved get some relief from this situation. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 11, 2013)

The only parties that should have been involved were myself and Natalie M and this is a step in making things right. I may be a lot of things but I do have the capacity to forgive when someone is truly sorry.
As far as the other person who felt the need to get involved, he should probably do some soul searching of his own.


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2013)

This early 50's girls Monark built Higgins Colorflow is one that I'll be working on soon. I love the color combination. Been looking for a correct matching tank for quite some time. Anyone have one? I'm debating whether or not a full restoration is in order.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 11, 2013)

Those tanks come up on ebay and if you're going to restore it then maybe another color would be ok?


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2013)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Those tanks come up on ebay and if you're going to restore it then maybe another color would be ok?




This was one of the first bikes that I bought on my second go round at collecting bicycles. I've bought at lest 6 incorrect tanks for it. The correct tank for the Monark built frame is still a mystery to me. Does anyone have a photo of one, or better yet an actual matching tank for sale? Perhaps you misunderstood, I plan on keeping the same color combination, because I LOVE it!


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry, I did misunderstand. I thought you meant a repaint when you said full restoration. I'm not sure what tank goes in there so I can't be much help.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 11, 2013)

Good idea Dave - let's get back to seeing some nice ladies.  Sorry I can't help with your tank, but here's a '38 All American with a little rust and crust that I don't plan on touching.


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2013)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Sorry, I did misunderstand. I thought you meant a repaint when you said full restoration. I'm not sure what tank goes in there so I can't be much help.




HA HA, yes I am considering a repaint, so you didn't misunderstand that. But I am considering a repaint in the exact same colors.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 11, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> HA HA, yes I am considering a repaint, so you didn't misunderstand that. But I am considering a repaint in the exact same colors.




Just call us Abbott and Costello


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Good idea Dave - let's get back to seeing some nice ladies.  Sorry I can't help with your tank, but here's a '38 All American with a little rust and crust that I don't plan on touching.
> 
> View attachment 117195View attachment 117196View attachment 117197View attachment 117198




That bike is Ssoooooooooo F*#@g Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks man - she's one of my favorites just as she sits.


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 11, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> This was one of the first bikes that I bought on my second go round at collecting bicycles. I've bought at lest 6 incorrect tanks for it. *The correct tank for the Monark built frame is still a mystery to me.* Does anyone have a photo of one, or better yet an actual matching tank for sale? Perhaps you misunderstood, I plan on keeping the same color combination, because I LOVE it!




Here you go Dave, mystery solved!



Ratthread:   
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=77833&p=754233&hilit=MONARCH#p754233

  Bike on Photobucket:

http://s855.photobucket.com/user/allen-sanborn/media/010.jpg.html


----------



## TammyN (Oct 11, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Good idea Dave - let's get back to seeing some nice ladies.  Sorry I can't help with your tank, but here's a '38 All American with a little rust and crust that I don't plan on touching.
> 
> Sweet bike! Who made this model?


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 11, 2013)

TammyN said:


> dfa242 said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea Dave - let's get back to seeing some nice ladies.  Sorry I can't help with your tank, but here's a '38 All American with a little rust and crust that I don't plan on touching.
> ...


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> Here you go Dave, mystery solved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well that was certainly perfect timing. Thanks Phil. For some reason, I've been shying away from that particular forum of late.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 11, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Good idea Dave - let's get back to seeing some nice ladies.  Sorry I can't help with your tank, but here's a '38 All American with a little rust and crust that I don't plan on touching.




luvin' this bike


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Oct 11, 2013)

*bought this bike today*

do I qualify for membership?
there will be no no no parting this one out!


----------



## vincev (Oct 11, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Well that was certainly perfect timing. Thanks Phil. For some reason, I've been shying away from that particular forum of late.




Thank you for hijacking this thread and telling us about all the tanks you bought. I can finally get a good nights sleep.


----------



## vincev (Oct 11, 2013)

I also heard everyone on RRb is thanking you for shying away from that forum.


----------



## spoker (Oct 11, 2013)

*confused*

guess im in the dark here,i signed up and posted pics when it was in the group area,now i dont know if im a member or where my pics went!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spoker (Oct 12, 2013)

*dead thread*

if this thread is dead would the moderators please remove it,thanks


----------



## bike (Oct 12, 2013)

*I am working on a collection of about 20 og girls bikes*

email me your addy if you would like to be first in line- Lets keep this thread alive.
*
\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
PLEASE DO NOT POST HERE OR PM.
\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/*


>>>>PLEASE EMAIL XHTC@YAHOO.COM<<<< 

NFS:




More pix here:

http://antiquebikeparts.com/cabe/huffy/


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2013)

spoker said:


> if this thread is dead would the moderators please remove it,thanks




This thread is VERY MUCH ALIVE, thank you very much!!! Here see!!! Postwar 24" Girls Colson, waiting on repairs and clean-up.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 12, 2013)

Very much alive and kicking - here's an original condition '39 Ladies Hawthorne (not for sale).


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2013)

*Happy Ending*

I purchased this 1941 Ladies Colson from a local collector who purchased it from a local dealer, who had this bike and her male counterpart. He sold the bikes to two separate local collectors. I later sold it to another local collector, who in turn sold it to another local collector. The person who now owns this bike, just so happens to own the male counterpart that he purchased from the person who purchased it from the local dealer. Got that? Anyway, the long and short of it is, that both bikes are now back together, and I believe that things will stay this way for years to come.


----------



## spoker (Oct 12, 2013)

boy thata a releif,what was i thinkin that when the original thing dissapeared rgar some of us put effert into get going the least us original people who helped gettin this thing going,where it dissapeared to,thank you very much mr marko for setting me straight!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2013)

OldRider said:


> emails and pms galore,not nice things said.




Whats so bad about saying you may know who a person is?????? I would think being in Canada is much more offensive!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 12, 2013)

*You know I'm in!*

Hi Celeste,
   You know that I have a great collection of lovey ladies, so add me to your list.....Wayne


----------



## Danimal (Oct 12, 2013)

I too would like to be part of your "Save the Ladies" group.


----------



## spoker (Oct 13, 2013)

*original*

1950 bf goodrich lavender and mint green


----------



## jd56 (Oct 13, 2013)

spoker said:


> 1950 bf goodrich lavender and mint green




damn I thought that was an all white color. can you get the colors to show up...Lavender and green, interesting.
Cool bike for sure.


----------



## mike j (Oct 13, 2013)

An interesting color combo, would also like to see a better rep., nice bike.


----------



## stoney (Oct 13, 2013)

I saw one in those colors about 15 years. Stunning.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Oct 14, 2013)

*Oh yeah!*

Love the ladies' bikes! Almost had my hands on a Schwinn Catalina a few weeks ago, looked real similar to the one above. Fully on board with Belle


----------



## kccomet (Oct 14, 2013)

pre war schwinn liberty.... wheels 200, chain guard 50,locking fork 75,,,, oh sorry wrong thread. ok dont start with the hate mail im only kidding. great thread by the way. belle i think you should have some t shirts made up ill donate a 100 dollars to the t shirt cause to help get them started, course i want a shirt for my donation


----------



## mruiz (Oct 14, 2013)

*Girls Columbia frame and fork cheap.*

This is for you Preservationists. make offer and it's yours. Frame prewar good paint and fork only.


----------



## spoker (Oct 14, 2013)

*color*

my camera must be to cheap to take good pastels or its me but heres a couple that illusreate a liitle better


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 14, 2013)

spoker said:


> my camera must be to cheap ..




Not bad!
my experience:  inexpensive camera + inexpensive tripod + good lighting > expensive camera


----------



## spoker (Oct 14, 2013)

acually i am going to retract my negativity and be gratfull that a short time ago you were willing to take the time so i could even do pics,thanks AJ,and i found steel cu,rolled and oat bran,persistence pays !!!!!!!!!


----------



## z-bikes (Oct 14, 2013)

*Womens' Dayton*

As I followed this thread I've seen a lot of really nice women's bikes so I thought I'd post a picture of one of mine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sweet! 
    I'm getting ready to restore a '41 girls big tank. I'm gonna do it right along with my '40 big tank TF so I can finish them at the same time. Probably next spring before they are both done. V/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is one that will never get parted, my daughter's 53 Monark Rocket.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Oct 14, 2013)

mruiz said:


> This is for you Preservationists. make offer and it's yours. Frame prewar good paint and fork only.View attachment 117702




No fenders, handle bars, seat, rims, crank, stem, or seat post?


----------



## Boris (Oct 14, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> No fenders, handle bars, seat, rims, crank, stem, or seat post?




Take away the frame and fork and we're fast approaching "Zen Preservationista" Something to strive for, yet only few can achieve. These folks are easy to spot though, as they appear to have no old bikes.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 15, 2013)

z-bikes said:


> As I followed this thread I've seen a lot of really nice women's bikes so I thought I'd post a picture of one of mine.




Wow, she's a beauty!!


----------



## jkent (Oct 15, 2013)

z-bikes said:


> As I followed this thread I've seen a lot of really nice women's bikes so I thought I'd post a picture of one of mine.




Man that bike is SWEET!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 15, 2013)

z-bikes said:


> As I followed this thread I've seen a lot of really nice women's bikes so I thought I'd post a picture of one of mine.




Ahhhhhhh a tanklight....love this tank!!!!

Thanks for sharing and if you don't mind, I'd like to add this to the Tanklight thread and my gallery for tanklights.
These are supposed to be lights in them holes right??

Nice bike for sure!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 15, 2013)

*51 green panther*

Doing a double post here but, this one has been long time waiting for some correct fenders, delta ray, tank, and rear rack....still needs a cleaning and servicing and a better photo shot but, I had to picture this after the dry fit.
And deserves a place here with all the other nice looking girls.






Updated pics..major bearing overall and a little cleaning....changed the tires for a better color match


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 15, 2013)

*hello  bell*

chucksoldbikes  will suport u  also  here is a couple of  mine  and i have a  few  for sale  here  are my  two riders





  these are not  for  sale and i have  alot more  that are for sale   chucksoldbikes on the  cabe  or  cpcsps@yahoo.com thank u  for  LQQKING


----------



## jd56 (Oct 20, 2013)

1952 Hawthorne Firestone Super Cruiser rescue.
 Just got this one today.













Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mruiz (Oct 20, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> No fenders, handle bars, seat, rims, crank, stem, or seat post?




All that was left after the vulchers got to her was the frame and fork. 40$ and you may have it? The paint is nice
Remember this is prewar.
 Mitch


----------



## slick (Oct 20, 2013)

That girls columbia could be saved. It can be turned into a BMX bike. Add 26 x 1.75 knobby whitewall tires they make overseas, aluminum araya rims, bmx bars and seat, and a skiptooth crank and chain to be retro. It's the new craze over here in California if the bike is only a bare frame that was previously stripped. They are pretty fun to ride. No fenders, no scratches to worry about, no problem. Perfect for the beach or coffee shop run on a sunny day. I built one for myself and i'm currently building a girls hawthorne with the rare curved seat tube for karla. It was the same deal. Bare stripped frame and fork only. Totally rusted. Now it will have new paint, skiptooth chainring and sprocket, and the above listed parts. Another girls bike saved. Especially when the frames are usually scrapped. And your girlfriend will love it considering losing about 25 lbs of sheetmetal on the thing. 






mruiz said:


> All that was left after the vulchers got to her was the frame and fork. 40$ and you may have it? The paint is nice
> Remember this is prewar.
> Mitch


----------



## mruiz (Oct 20, 2013)

slick said:


> That girls columbia could be saved. It can be turned into a BMX bike. Add 26 x 1.75 knobby whitewall tires they make overseas, aluminum araya rims, bmx bars and seat, and a skiptooth crank and chain to be retro. It's the new craze over here in California if the bike is only a bare frame that was previously stripped. They are pretty fun to ride. No fenders, no scratches to worry about, no problem. Perfect for the beach or coffee shop run on a sunny day. I built one for myself and i'm currently building a girls hawthorne with the rare curved seat tube for karla. It was the same deal. Bare stripped frame and fork only. Totally rusted. Now it will have new paint, skiptooth chainring and sprocket, and the above listed parts. Another girls bike saved. Especially when the frames are usually scrapped. And your girlfriend will love it considering losing about 25 lbs of sheetmetal on the thing.




It needs a new home. Why don't you tackle this one?
 Mitch


----------



## mike j (Oct 21, 2013)

*Nice find*



jd56 said:


> 1952 Hawthorne Firestone Super Cruiser rescue.
> Just got this one today.
> 
> 
> ...




 I think the price of scrap metal just went up, now that that big beauty is off the market.


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 21, 2013)

Family Heirloom:

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=78171


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2013)

Oooo La la.....


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 21, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> Family Heirloom:
> 
> http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=78171




I'll leave it to the group members to cross the waters and spread the Preservationista Doctrine.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2013)

*5 Star*

Finally got the wife's 5 Star reassembled....she's a keeper all right, the wife is too.
She loves the bike. It feels good to she her enthused about a bike. just need the correct jeweled fender light....anybody got one?
Could use a decent seat too till I get this one redone.

from this pile







To this


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 29, 2013)

That Columbia ladies model is really looking good all put back together and spiffed up. 

Dave


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 30, 2013)

*KCMO Craigslist*

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/4128322956.html

Anyone?  I can check it out for you if you're interested.

Ed


----------



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's a few more that were saved.

48 Columbia "Custom Deluxe"









1946 Columbia

Before some cleaning




After a little cleaning




Another 51 Panther...do love the red!!




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2014)

*preservationists*



Crazybikelady said:


> Love the ladies' bikes! Almost had my hands on a Schwinn Catalina a few weeks ago, looked real similar to the one above. Fully on board with Belle




hey marie,that catalina would have been a good one.that is a 1959 year model only.there is my sisters 1966 schwinn miss teen one year only on this one also.before and after.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2014)

*a maybe this one*

one owner 1968 schwinn starletIII.had to grab this one for its beautiful violet color.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 19, 2014)

*Preserve the girls bikes*

Ride on! I'm in ....Too many womens bikes are being parted out ...Save them ..Going to try and put a GIRLS BIKE ONLY RIDE sometime in the summer ..Should be  very interesting......


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 19, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> hey marie,that catalina would have been a good one.that is a 1959 year model only.there is my sisters 1966 schwinn miss teen one year only on this one also.before and after.




Nice cleanup job on that one, spitfire! She's a beaut! I still think about that Catalina... another one that got away


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## TammyN (Jan 19, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> one owner 1968 schwinn starletIII.had to grab this one for its beautiful violet color.




Love that Starlet! First one I"ve seen in that color.


----------



## TammyN (Jan 19, 2014)

I hope Bicycle Belle returns.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2014)

*i do too.*



TammyN said:


> I hope Bicycle Belle returns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




sent her a pm awhile back but didnt hear back.as for the violet color on the starlet,schwinn used this color on middleweights from about 1965-1971. and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 19, 2014)

I hope Belle comes back too! That Natalie lady sure made a mess of things here


----------



## TammyN (Jan 19, 2014)

OldRider said:


> I hope Belle comes back too! That Natalie lady sure made a mess of things here




Yeah she did. We need a slogan - "just bikes, no drama".


----------



## mike j (Jan 19, 2014)

TammyN said:


> Yeah she did. We need a slogan - "just bikes, no drama".




Good, no, great idea.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's one that's not getting parted anytime soon. ~1940 Elgin with working stoplight and dual headlights:


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 20, 2014)

*Awesome ladies elgin*

Way to nice to part that one. Love those lights.


----------



## BB Rider (Jan 20, 2014)

*Gorgeous 1940 Ladies Elgin*

That's a very special original condition Elgin, well taken care of over the last 74 years. I especially love the matching painted rims!!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, that bike is amazing! Love everything about it!


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Mar 4, 2014)

*Count Us In Belle !!!*

Hello Belle & Fellow Preservationistas!!!

Please add us to the list wanting to join this illustrious group!!!

The way it USUALLY works here is for every 1 Men's bike I take on for myself...
... I USUALLY end up looking for THREE Matching Ladies' Bikes - One for Wendy & one for each of my 2 Daughters!!!
(When we build "custom projects" though it's usually just 1 each for Wendy & I - unless the girls end up getting super-excited about them!)

This is almost a duplicate post to our reply to JD's post on "Show Your Ladies'..." ...
... but I'll post here to show our support for the cause!!!



Here's the most recent Elgin we picked up to restore for Wendy...








*** IF anybody has headlight lenses for this or knows where we can find 2 sets of spokes & nipples for it - Please drop us a line at OldToyTrains@aol.com !!!



Then we have this JC Higgins "Transition Era" Ladies' to restore for one of my Daughters...
 (I say "transition era" because it falls right between the postwar change over from Elgin to JC Higgins - but right before the more popular "ColorFlow" of the 50's)...





*** We REALLY need one more of these before we get started because each of my Daughters wants one!!!
 Have one like this??? Please email us at OldToyTrains@aol.com !!!



Next we have this interesting Elgin project...
 (I say "interesting" because we've been told only the "1938 Special" had the twin framestay frame - but this one has a "curved seatpost downtube" like a '40 or '41 instead of the straight seatpost downtube shown on the '38 Special???!!!)...





I'm not sure if we'll restore this one or not now as we're thinking of making a couple slight changes to the direction our collection is going.
What I DO know is I'd hate to part it out - so anybody that might be interested is welcome to drop us a line incase we do offer it soon!!!



Lastly we have this JC Higgins "parts pile" with peaked fenders toward building a custom I have in mind for Wendy...





*** We still need a Beehive Springer Front End for this one...
 ... so again - Please drop us an email to OldToyTrains@aol.com if you have one available???!!!



Thanks for taking the time to start this great thread Belle...
... AND IF you DO have shirts made up for this group - Please count us in for 1 large + 1 X Large for the initial order!!! 



Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## jd56 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just another to add to her collection. Maybe it's time she sold some....lol
But I couldn't pass on this one that another member had. Thanks Steve K.

1951 JC HIGGINS "Regal Deluxe" color flow.













http://img.tapatalk.com
/d/14/03/05/pa9uge4a.jpg


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 5, 2014)

*higgins*

Nice one. I was looking at it. Glad to see you with it .


----------



## vincev (Mar 5, 2014)

What ever happened to the original group?I posted about 25 nice girls bikes and the pics are gone.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Preservationistas Alert - Rare & Odd JC Higgins For Sale!!!*

Hey Guys & Gals!!!
WARNING - Rare & Odd 1940's JC Higgins Restoration Project For Sale!!!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...OR-Last-Chance-Wanted-!!-(I-Quit-Sale-Part-1)










Somebody PLEASE Grab This Up Quick - So It Doesn't Get Parted Out!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2014)

vincev said:


> What ever happened to the original group?I posted about 25 nice girls bikes and the pics are gone.




Have asked about that too, no explanation


----------



## spoker (Apr 20, 2014)

makes 3 of us with dissapeared pics


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Apr 21, 2014)

*Preservationistas Alert - Complete Elgin Ladies' "Twin Headlight" Sport For Sale!!!*

Hey Guys & Gals!!!

Warning #2 - Complete Elgin Ladies' "Twin Headlight" Sport For Sale!!!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...rts!-(I-Quit-Sale-Part-2)&p=340561#post340561
























Somebody PLEASE Grab This Up Quick - So It Doesn't Get Parted Out!!!


Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 21, 2014)

It's odd to me that the blame of parting a bike is placed on the people who don't own it.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Apr 21, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> It's odd to me that the blame of parting a bike is placed on the people who don't own it.




Did I miss a thread here somewhere???
WHO is blaming parting out a bike on the people that don't own it???

(sorry Balloontyre - had to ask since I've just offered 2 Ladies' bikes for sale that COULD POSSIBLY get parted out!!!)

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 21, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> It's odd to me that the blame of parting a bike is placed on the people who don't own it.




+1
Agreed.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2014)

vincev said:


> What ever happened to the original group?I posted about 25 nice girls bikes and the pics are gone.




What's even more devastating than that, is that the same thing has happened over in the Bikes and Babes thread, and many of the sexiest bike pictures I have ever seen, have disappeared.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 21, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> What's even more devastating than that, is that the same thing has happened over in the Bikes and Babes thread, and many of the sexiest bike pictures I have ever seen, have disappeared.



Yikes, time for everyone to repost.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> What's even more devastating than that, is that the same thing has happened over in the Bikes and Babes thread, and many of the sexiest bike pictures I have ever seen, have disappeared.




Oh No! Not the bike smut!  Parting schmarting, This is a real tragedy!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 5, 2014)

My latest girl saved is this one. She will be my last purchase for awhile until I finish some of my projects. She is a 1941 CWC Ridewell and is nearly all back together except for her chainguard. I will be posting another picture of her complete very soon. Here is a before and after shot of her:


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2014)

Bicycle Belle said:


> She is a 1939 CWC Ridewell and is nearly all back together except for her chainguard.




Dig that trademark CWC color scheme


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 5, 2014)

Bicycle Belle said:


> My latest girl saved is this one. She will be my last purchase for awhile until I finish some of my projects. She is a 1939 CWC Ridewell and is nearly all back together except for her chainguard. I will be posting another picture of her complete very soon. Here is a before and after shot of her:
> View attachment 154271
> View attachment 154272




Hey Belle!!!

The CWC looks great...
... but More Importantly - Glad To See You Back!!!

Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you much Will & Wendy!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2014)

Good to see you back as well! Nice find indeed! Definitely on my girl's list. My girl aquired another nice bike recently from a fellow Cabe'r. He said he'd been hounded for the OG fender ornament. trust me, it ain't going anywhere. Not even on MY Pacemaker.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 5, 2014)

Super find! Nice to see another complete old girl saved!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 5, 2014)

*Very Unusual Badge on Your '39 CWC*



Bicycle Belle said:


> My latest girl saved is this one. She will be my last purchase for awhile until I finish some of my projects. She is a 1939 CWC Ridewell and is nearly all back together except for her chainguard.






*Happy that you've returned, Celeste ... now, thatsa beautiful machine ... from the Golden-Era of Art-Deco ... 
and i have that badge in my collection ... one of the highly-unusual badges o' that period ......seldom seen ......*

How about a foto of your bicycles's badge when you get some time ? !!

.........  patric


==============================================================================
==============================================================================


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2014)

Happy days are here again!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 5, 2014)

Here you go Patric! There were two types, this one and the apple core which is even more scarce!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 5, 2014)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Here you go Patric! There were two types, this one and the apple core which is even more scarce!




*Sheeza Beauty !!! 

That Ridewell apple-core may be scarce .. but it is no-where near as interesting as that JEWEL on your bike*

Thank You -- Celeste !!!

.....  patric




===========================================================================
===========================================================================


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2014)

BITD I came across a stack of these badges NOS, I think there was ~20 of them.


----------



## BB Rider (Jun 5, 2014)

*Welcome Back!!*

Your posts have been greatly missed on this forum. As a lady vintage bicycle collector myself, I was so happy to read your posts, along with others who shared the same enthusiasm and appreciation for girls bikes on this thread.

If I'm not mistaken, I recall briefly seeing your CWC Ridewell on ebay some months back, but only was listed for a day or so until the listing ended early. I was hoping that it had found a good home, now I'm so happy to know that it did indeed! It looks great!! 

Thanks for sharing it with us,

Sandy


----------



## stoney (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome back Belle, and a wonderful bike to be welcomed back with. Hope we will be hearing from you often. Hope to see posts of your projects. Take care.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 5, 2014)

My boys '37 double bar is badged a ridewell

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2014)

*'53 Trojan Super*

Here's my latest girl. This is a CWC built bike with a somewhat uncommon badge. This one is down for a full resto. Stuff sent to the chrome shop this week and hopefully doing paint in a couple of weeks. V/r Shawn


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 5, 2014)

I know a prophylactic brand that might be interested in that bike.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 5, 2014)

I knew you couldn't hold out forever Belle, (actually I though you might).  Welcome back! This place just isn't the same without you.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome back Belle, you were missed!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 6, 2014)

What they've all said - good to see you Belle - welcome back!  Nice Ridewell!!

I recently stepped a bit out of my comfort zone and bought this very common, but all original '53 Western Flyer from a fellow CABEr - does anyone have the correct head light in matching paint?  Even on a plain Jane like this, parts go missing.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 6, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Good to see you back as well! Nice find indeed! Definitely on my girl's list. My girl aquired another nice bike recently from a fellow Cabe'r. He said he'd been hounded for the OG fender ornament. trust me, it ain't going anywhere. Not even on MY Pacemaker.




Wow Mike - that's a beautiful Merc!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 6, 2014)

Some great looking ladies, the wife would be happy to ride all of them....I think or wish.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 6, 2014)

Heres one I just passed on to NPence

 1936 Zephyr badged Huffman D36

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2014)

Bicycle Belle said:


> My latest girl saved is this one. She will be my last purchase for awhile until I finish some of my projects. She is a 1939 CWC Ridewell and is nearly all back together except for her chainguard. I will be posting another picture of her complete very soon. Here is a before and after shot of her:
> View attachment 154271
> View attachment 154272




WELCOME BACK Celeste!!


----------



## Screwtape (Jun 6, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> View attachment 154313




Love the tank art on this kind of bike. Always with the fantasy rocket ship/planes...


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 6, 2014)

*hello  bell*

i am with u  bell need to save    the girls bikes  to  
 chucksoldbikes  or  cpcsps@yahoo.com and i have    about  3  id like t sell and see  some one   get them   back to   original or at least a rider


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 6, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Wow Mike - that's a beautiful Merc!




Dean, your bike and Mikes Merc both came from the same fellow Caber which you probably already know...now both of you need to stop shopping for bikes in my backyard!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Dean, your bike and Mikes Merc both came from the same fellow Caber which you probably already know...now both of you need to stop shopping for bikes in my backyard!




I thought it looked familiar.  Well, it was a nice day and Jeff lives so close to those beautiful beaches...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 7, 2014)

Bought this for my 7 year olds birthday later this month off eBay just yesterday.
Now to be able to clean and service without her seeing it...
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 7, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Bought this for my 7 year olds birthday later this month off eBay just yesterday.
> Now to be able to clean and service without her seeing it...
> Chris




I love the color combo on that one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Bought this for my 7 year olds birthday later this month off eBay just yesterday.
> Now to be able to clean and service without her seeing it...
> Chris
> View attachment 154454




Great ol girl there! Bet she'll look amazing after a clean-up. Gotta love those curved fender braces


----------



## ThorH (Jun 7, 2014)

This is my first vintage bike undertaking. New to this forum. Not exactly sure how we are going to go on this bike, I have a lot of reading to do!!  It's a '53 Spitfire 24". 1 owner bike. My 10 year old girl is going to love it!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 7, 2014)

Doesn't look like it needs much. Looks great as is. Clean everything. Grease what needs grease. Ride, ride, ride.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 10, 2014)

Here are a few of her all put back together.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 10, 2014)

*Beautiful cwc bike Celeste*

And it's nice to hear from you again. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2014)

OOOh mama that's purty! Came out great. Gonna have to keep an eye open for one of these ol' girls.


----------



## slick (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey, lets revive this thread. I need to see some more sexy girls bikes. Ill post up Karlas later.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2014)

*Not sexy but...*

1960 schwinn debutante and 1968 schwinn starlet III.


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2014)

Au contraire. Both bikes are very sexy!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 6, 2014)

*Here's one that I just sold ....*

1948 Monark .....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 6, 2014)

1940 Dayton Huffman National.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2014)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> 1940 Dayton Huffman National.
> View attachment 163539View attachment 163540




And there she is again....what a beaut:o


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> And there she is again....what a beaut:o




What does the tank decal say on that bike? It can either be a Dayton or a National but not both! V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Aug 6, 2014)

That 40 Dayton is a real beauty, tank is superb. Here's may gal, 34 Colson.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2014)

*My Girls*

I attached this post in a thread earlier today and realized I didn't have my girls posted. So.... here they are! V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 6, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> What does the tank decal say on that bike? It can either be a Dayton or a National but not both! V/r Shawn




Hi shawn it says National on the tank both sides  and there is a decal as well on the seat down tube as well looks like a tear drop decal in gold!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 6, 2014)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> 1940 Dayton Huffman National.
> View attachment 163539View attachment 163540




Oh man, I almost bought that bike a few years ago at Monsoon,  I got the guys # so I could think it over but then I lost it.


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 6, 2014)

Killer bikes


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2014)

*Now that's a sexy bike*



THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> 1940 Dayton Huffman National.
> View attachment 163539View attachment 163540




 Beautiful bike with great style. Rob .


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 6, 2014)

*Loved and not lost*

Good stuff.

I thought I had posted some of the girls in my hen house, but I hadn't with the exception of a pickup a couple of months ago for my daughter...so here goes.
2014 has been a slow year with fresh boy's model acquisitions with only a '35 Colson Moto-balloon rider as a keeper, BUT I have purchased many quality ladies models this year with 2 arriving in just the last couple of weeks I haven't really gotten to yet in addition to a ladies wingbar still in rehab (needing to spray the fenders and re-assemble).
I'll update with those shortly, but one is already in this thread. 

Still looking for a nice original ladies Colson and Iver Johnson to balance my collection.

'36 Elgin Skylark





'40 Dayton Champion




'39 Road Master Supreme




'38-39"'Cadet (HP Snyder) This photo was taken on New Years Day after a late night local auction and she looks better now although when I took out the dent in tank carefully, some paint was lost...duh oh!




'41 Fox (Shelby)




'40 Schwinn Hollywood.  Seat how now been recovered.  Those are original skirtguards and I forgot to put the fork bumper guard back on the downtube for the photo.




'36 Mead (Westfield). I need to bend the silver ray bracket upward some...I added it to jazz her up.




Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2014)

Got some real lookers there Chris. Nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2014)

*Wow!*



scrubbinrims said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I thought I had posted some of the girls in my hen house, but I hadn't with the exception of a pickup a couple of months ago for my daughter...so here goes.
> 2014 has been a slow year with fresh boy's model acquisitions with only a '35 Colson Moto-balloon rider as a keeper, BUT I have purchased many quality ladies models this year with 2 arriving in just the last couple of weeks I haven't really gotten to yet in addition to a ladies wingbar still in rehab (needing to spray the fenders and re-assemble).
> ...




Between you and Shawn you guys have some of the most desirable girls bike made. Outstanding. I love them all. Rob.


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2014)

Some wickedly wonderful bikes Chris! Hats off to you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2014)

Glad I have a girl that's into the hobby as well. Maybe not as obsessed as I am, but kinda nice that I get to enjoy admiring and servicing some real nice ladies here at home.

1939 Monark 4Bar




1956 Higgins JetFlo



1937 Shelby Traveler




1936 Elgin 




~1940 Elgin Miss America
(Currently being restored with correct parts added)





And definitely her pride and joy, an early build 1936 Elgin Skylark in OG paint & chrome
(Original grips waiting on correct bars to be delivered. Pedals will come together someday)







She has a few more that are on the back burner for now until the missing parts & $$$ turn up. Hope to get them on the road someday soon as well.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2014)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Hi shawn it says National on the tank both sides  and there is a decal as well on the seat down tube as well looks like a tear drop decal in gold!




Then the bike is a National. Both Dayton and National were the upper level Huffman brands. Here is a pic of the tear drop and the '41 seat tube decal as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, this is quite the beauty pageant going on here! What an impressive group of girls, it's hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## mike j (Aug 15, 2014)

*After & Before*

1936 CWC Roadmaster picked up at the spring Three Rivers Mass. show. Used a quick slathering of muriatic acid on a lot of the painted parts. A couple of fatties' & some flames helps too.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 15, 2014)

Can you please tell me what the serial number is on this bike? Also, what tank did you put in there? I've not seen a CWC tank like that before.
Thanks!
Nice bike BTW!


----------



## mike j (Aug 15, 2014)

Belle, Serial # B02584 followed by a sideways 6. You have a good eye, tank is fiberglass, bondo, & water bottles. Had some free time this week & wanted to pretty that girl up a bit.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 15, 2014)

mike j said:


> ...fiberglass, bondo, & water bottles....




Gotta' hand it to ya', Mike - whether it's giving your truck the Flintstone makeover or making a do-it-yourself tank with what's on hand, you're the berries!


----------



## Fox Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

*Very Cool*

Yes Nice Job On The Tank , And Did You Say The Serial Number Started With A "B" ?  Very Cool


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 19, 2014)

My beautiful 1938 Elgin girl


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks great Celeste! A real Beaut!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 19, 2014)

1938 CWC Cadillac...AKA "Minnie"


----------



## jd56 (Aug 20, 2014)

Most recent survior. ...
1953 Murray Strato Line





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Late 30's Hawthorne*


----------



## jd56 (Aug 27, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


>



Very nice.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bike (Aug 27, 2014)

*Here are a couple that I know need good homes*

I have known these bikes for years and they are really nice. 









For Sale here
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-America-West-Coast-p-u-deliv&highlight=elgin


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 27, 2014)

Beautiful bicycles indeed but I don't have an unlimited budget unfortunately. I also already have a MA and a few too many Elgins or I would be finding a way.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Beautiful bicycles indeed but I don't have an unlimited budget unfortunately. I also already have a MA and a few too many Elgins or I would be finding a way.




Same reasons my girl hasn't scooped these beauties up. I've seen both these bikes personally and they are NICE!:o


----------



## douglas.jd56 (Sep 28, 2014)

Two more to add to the list.

1966 AMC tanklight...similar to the Sears Astro Flite and many other Murray supplied bikes with the same tanklight and rear tailight.





1955 Goodyear Hi Way Patrol made by Columbia.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## ratina (Oct 4, 2014)

Manton and Smith Mead Ranger I just finished. 

As bought: 



Now:


----------



## ssum2 (Oct 4, 2014)

*girls bike*

I seen a baby seat attached inside the sidestep area off Goldstein really made bike practical have 1952 Columbia and 1950 rollfast sidestep


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)

It's about darn time we bump this thread up! Save those ladies!!!!

Picked up this lil lady to make sure her shiny bits stay intact.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)

This one is waiting her turn for service,cleaning & new tires. Had to save her lights & stem


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 9, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> View attachment 315253




This one is staying in one piece as well. Even picked up an alum ribbed EA from a good friend to complete her.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 9, 2016)

I finally pulled all of them out for a picture.


----------



## the tinker (May 9, 2016)

let's part these girls! I got dibs on the drop stand and the butterfly stand. Also could use the rocket ray and the wing gaurd off of the monark.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)

the tinker said:


> let's part these girls! I got dibs on the drop stand and the butterfly stand. Also could use the rocket ray and the wing gaurd off of the monark.




You're in the wrong thread buddy


----------



## mike j (May 10, 2016)

Model 41


----------



## Luchotocado (May 10, 2016)

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/5561626102.html

Theres a nice girls Colson in portland


----------



## Luchotocado (May 10, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> This thread is VERY MUCH ALIVE, thank you very much!!! Here see!!! Postwar 24" Girls Colson, waiting on repairs and clean-up.
> 
> View attachment 117322



The one I posted is actually a twin to yours


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2016)

Luchotocado said:


> The one I posted is actually a twin to yours




The one you posted is mine. HA HA! I've had it for sale now for about a year on CL, and I'm pretty sure everyone around here is tired of seeing it.


----------



## Luchotocado (May 10, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> The one you posted is mine. HA HA! I've had it for sale now for about a year on CL, and I'm sure everyone around here is tired of seeing it.



Oops haha actually thought about that but figured it wasnt cuz of the seat and a few things.


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> The one you posted is mine. HA HA! I've had it for sale now for about a year on CL, and I'm pretty sure everyone around here is tired of seeing it.



Dave,do you take Pay Pal?? Do you have the chainguard?  Do you have that bike in 26 inch? If so I will buy it.


----------



## the2finger (Dec 18, 2016)

'50 Mercury '51 Hiawatha '62 Evans


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm in. Never have cared if it's a girl's or boy's bike. If it's unique, I dig it.


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Almost forgot about this thread. Too bad Belle doesn't participate on the forum anymore. My contribution for today. 1953 Luxury Liner. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Barkeep (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Barkeep (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Barkeep (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2016)




----------

